# "Gegenstand wurde nicht gefunden"



## Mitsu (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute und Ledererkollegen....

Ich habe mir heute zwei Rezepte im Schattenhochland gekauft... einmal Muster: Drachenschuppenbeinrüstung und ein anderes... so nun habe ich sie im inv und möchte sie benutzen um sie zu lernen.... aber es klappt nich.. 

Es kommt lediglich die Meldung "Gegenstand wurde nicht gefunden" und ich lerne es nciht.... 

Einmal meine Gedanken:
-Skill zu niedrig, aber nein ist völlig in Ordnung ..80 Punkte höher...
-Addons sind schuld, aber nein, selbst mit ausgeschalteten addons kommt das selbe...


Kann mir vielleicht jemand nen Rat geben woran es liegen könnte? hab es auch schon mit /use versucht oder in die Leiste ziehen und benutzen und aus den verchiedensten rucksäcken...

Ticket is schon geschrieben aber wird eh frühestens morgen bearbeitet....


MfG 

Mitsu Kischára


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2010)

Die sind erst ab 525 erlernbar.


----------



## Mitsu (19. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir im Tooltip steht 425 -.-


----------



## RippedLife (19. Dezember 2010)

Mitsu schrieb:


> 425



wär ein bisschen komisch oder ^^, man hat mit 450 in WotlK aufgehört


----------



## Dalmask (19. Dezember 2010)

hi, hatte dasselbe problem mit meinem Jäger. Beim Rezept stand Fähigkeitstufe 425, aber ich bekam auch nur die meldung Gegenstand wurde nicht gefunden.
Das Prob ist einfach, das die Fähigkeitsstufe nicht wie angegeben 425 ist, sondern 525, sowie du diesen Skill erreicht hast kannst du das Rezept auch lernen, ist wohl
einer der kleinen Bugs innerhalb von Cata.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (19. Dezember 2010)

Jupp, hatte das Problem auch und das istn reiner Tippfehler seitens Blizzard und wird bald behoben (laut GM).


----------



## Yarisan (31. Dezember 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Jupp, hatte das Problem auch und das istn reiner Tippfehler seitens Blizzard und wird bald behoben (laut GM).



Blödsinn! Von wegen Tippfehler!

Habe dasselbe Problem mit dem Muster, ABER jetzt auch mit dem Questgegenstand 'Fischerhut' für die Quest 'Hierher, Fischlein!' in Vashj'ir.

Kann den Hut mit derselben Fehlemeldung nicht benutzen und somit die Quest nicht abschliessen.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2011)

Yarisan schrieb:


> Blödsinn! Von wegen Tippfehler!
> 
> Habe dasselbe Problem mit dem Muster, ABER jetzt auch mit dem Questgegenstand 'Fischerhut' für die Quest 'Hierher, Fischlein!' in Vashj'ir.
> 
> Kann den Hut mit derselben Fehlemeldung nicht benutzen und somit die Quest nicht abschliessen.



Falls das jemand irgendwie per Google entdecken sollte und die Sache unbeantwortet blieb...

Man hat für diese Quest kein Item ins Inventar bekommen, sondern nur einen "Buff". Falls dieser verschwindet, muss man kurz das Gebiet wechseln und wieder ins "Quest Gebiet" schwimmen. So hats bei mir jedenfalls bei dem Allianz Quest Äquivalent funktioniert.

Zum Thema ansich. Der Tooltip wurde mittlerweile glaub ich angepasst.


----------



## SireS (10. Januar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Zum Thema ansich. Der Tooltip wurde mittlerweile glaub ich angepasst.



Nein! Und es ist nicht nur der Tooltip sondern es wird auch nicht rot hinterlegt angezeigt wie die anderen 525er Muster, also denkt man, man könne es herstellen -.-


----------



## Arosk (10. Januar 2011)

Tooltips können nur per Clientpatch gefixed werden, deshalb sind sie immer noch nicht aktuell.


----------

